# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 38) with poll question!



## ripjack13

*What should the next Wood Barter calendar theme be? *

It's getting close to the end of the year and if we want to make one, now is the time to start thinking about it.
Post up some other options if you think of some, or let us know you dont think its a good idea.

Also if you have any other ideas, let me know too.

Thanks....

Dont be shy, vote in the poll above.




**

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the.......


----------



## justallan

I'd say mix it up so everyone sees something they are into doing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I voted for flatwork just because we have a ton of turners here and always see a lot of that work. But I have also seen some beautiful flat work. Some of @Mike1950 work comes to mind. his boxes, dressers, work bench, are all worthy of being in a calendar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

How about a calendar that is all inclusive, no particular theme? People could submit a piece and everyone could vote on what goes in the calendar. I think all of us appreciate great work regardless of what type it is. I don't know anything about carving, but I love seeing what carvers do. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Karl_99

While I primarily turn pens and like to see other pens, I like to see what other non-pen work everyone is doing.

Was there a theme this year? If so, I was not aware of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I agree with all inclusive- thought last calendar fell short on that. even just crappy wood pics are cool

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

also could have before and after pics- I know who took that elm and turned it into something very nice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

I voted pens, then read a bunch of stuff, Now I'm thinking I'd like to see a bit of everything!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

There's a calendar?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> There's a calendar?



Yep, no nekkid women either.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> Yep, no nekkid women either.


Or monkeys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Or Yankees  O wait I is a dam Yankee.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

steve bellinger said:


> Or Yankees  O wait I is a dam Yankee.



You may have started as one, but you're on the right side of the line now!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> You may have started as one, but you're on the right side of the line now!!


Grrrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> You may have started as one, but you're on the right side of the line now!!


 
Grrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Or monkeys





steve bellinger said:


> Or Yankees  O wait I is a dam Yankee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## David Hill

A thought, kind of like what @Tony was suggesting.
Maybe have 3-4 pics of different projects and make it like a monthly contest of what folks liked the best?
No real prize except bragging rights & lots of things get displayed.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> View attachment 134343


----------



## rocky1

Well giving it its due, the last calendar started as a challenge only to other Knife Makers, to build a knife out of wood, and was expanded to include Wood Workers, and then it went from Pappy's attempt to create a personal calendar comprised of wooden knives, to a Wood Barter Wooden Knife Challenge Calendar project. With intent expressed to pursue other avenues of wood interests in future projects, which leads us here...

I'm all for diversity in the calendar guys, but that does open the door to a lot of potential wood working projects, and makes it that much more difficult to choose which projects make the calendar. 

Just sayin y'all... It's gonna take one seriously bad ass ink pen or game call, to compete against bowls, hollow forms, carvings, musical instruments, boxes, exquisite work benches, roll top desks, intricate models. Part of the fun of the knife project, was a great many of us stepping outside our comfort zone and attempting something different.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Karl_99 said:


> Was there a theme this year? If so, I was not aware of it.





rocky1 said:


> Well giving it its due, the last calendar started as a challenge only to other Knife Makers, to build a knife out of wood, and was expanded to include Wood Workers, and then it went from Pappy's attempt to create a personal calendar comprised of wooden knives, to a Wood Barter Wooden Knife Challenge Calendar project. With intent expressed to pursue other avenues of wood interests in future projects, which leads us here....



This Karl...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Maybe we have a different theme for each month of the calendar, figure out how to anonymously post a photo (Maybe have them emailed to one of the mods like @ripjack13 who I just volunteered) then we can do a poll and pick one or two from each category or even 3-5 and do a collage style page for each month

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

I want to say we started in June or July or something last time, with submission by this time of year (_although we did drag that out a little_), so minds are going to have to be made up, and projects completed fairly quick, whatever we may decide to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> I want to say we started in June or July or something last time, with submission by this time of year (_although we did drag that out a little_), so minds are going to have to be made up, and projects completed fairly quick, whatever we may decide to do.



I have an account with one of the online printing companies, as long as we get everything figured out and ready to go by Nov. 15th I can have them in my hands ready to ship out to folks by the first week of December and I get some pretty good pricing as I use them a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

I like the way you delegate authority!! 

Why not delegate a committee to go back through projects posted for the last 12 months, and select images from projects worthy of the cause, that have already been posted? You could run it through the end of October, so anyone who hasn't posted anything in the last 12 months, could get busy and submit something if they wanted to be in the running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Anonymous submission could in that way be effected by copying link to the post in question via the little number link under the post, and simply sending it via PM to @ripjack13 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Maybe we have a different theme for each month of the calendar, figure out how to anonymously post a photo (Maybe have them emailed to one of the mods like @ripjack13 who I just volunteered) then we can do a poll and pick one or two from each category or even 3-5 and do a collage style page for each month



Sounds good to smee....
Although i was thinking a collage for either the first or last month of the calendar....and the rest a single picture entry...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Sounds good to smee....
> Although i was thinking a collage for either the first or last month of the calendar....and the rest a single picture entry...



How about we see what interest there is for each category and make a decision then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Possible categories-

Pens
Calls
Bowls
Hollow vessels
Furniture
Cutting boards
Scroll saw work
Sculpture/art pieces
Knives
Boxes
Instruments
Grips/Stocks/Slingshots
Vintage Tool Restorations

That's 13 categories right there.....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Possible categories-
> 
> Pens
> Calls
> Bowls
> Hollow vessels
> Furniture
> Cutting boards
> Scroll saw work
> Sculpture/art pieces
> Knives
> Boxes
> Instruments
> Grips/Stocks/Slingshots
> Vintage Tool Restorations
> 
> That's 13 categories right there.....



Thats a great number....


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> View attachment 134354




No....no....no....no.....no.....


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> View attachment 134354

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Too late....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

You guys are just meanies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> You guys are just meanies



Naked Monkeys just don't turn our crank.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Don't gotta be naked to be sexy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Don't gotta be naked to be sexy
> 
> View attachment 134357



In order to be sexy it cant be a monkey.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...who voted the poopy head vote?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...who voted the poopy head vote?



Probably a proctologist or some other kind of doctor....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

How about a craftsmans bio after the pictures are selected?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I voted game calls. I don't make them or use them really but they fascinate me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

So many great pieces of work out there, I'd not want to be on the 'choosing' side of things with minimal spots.
Just to muddy the waters...what about looking over some of most active posts for calendar months in 2017, and use them as a monthly collage for same new calendar month?? Limit to 4-6 or so??


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...who voted the poopy head vote?



It made me chuckle... I like things that make me chuckle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Aha....


----------



## ripjack13

Glad I could help....


----------



## ripjack13

Bump...


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> It made me chuckle... I like things that make me chuckle.


I would have bet on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 - give me two weeks and I'll run the calendar for this year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 - give me two weeks and I'll run the calendar for this year!


Sounds good. 
Thank you for steppin up to run it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

I was ready to make anther knife. Not really to put it in a calender but just to do it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

You still can!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

The wife had a coworker out here showing goodies off, she loved mine, said she wants one made for her husband. So when it cools off a little in the shop, that one is on the list!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> The wife had a coworker out here showing goodies off, she loved mine, said she wants one made for her husband. So when it cools off a little in the shop, that one is on the list!


I started 2 more a little while ago...


----------



## Blueglass

I've been drawing on a piece of ABW so far but that leads to stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I like the way you delegate authority!!
> 
> Why not delegate a committee to go back through projects posted for the last 12 months, and select images from projects worthy of the cause, that have already been posted? You could run it through the end of October, so anyone who hasn't posted anything in the last 12 months, could get busy and submit something if they wanted to be in the running.



Thanks for volunteering rocky!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13

How about the Admin and Mod wives do the voting????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> How about the Admin and Mod wives do the voting????



That'd mean I'd have to get my wife on Woodbarter..... Do I want to do that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> That'd mean I'd have to get my wife on Woodbarter..... Do I want to do that?



I double dog dare ya....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> That'd mean I'd have to get my wife on Woodbarter..... Do I want to do that?



I got tired of her telling me post stuff she said. So I made her an account and saved it on her kindle....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So what are we doing this year?


----------



## ripjack13

Going by the votes.....everything...


----------



## ripjack13

Just in case you missed the announcement.....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/2018-calendar-call-for-photos.32911/#post-444970


----------

